# wow somebody help me clone



## maineharvest (Feb 9, 2008)

So I have tried cloneing a few times now and every time I have had every clone die on me.  I have read a million things on it and done everything exactly like the people on here are doing it and they still die.  This is what ive done.  Please give me some feedback 

1.  cut the branch at a 45% angle.  healthy strong mature branch
2.  dipped it in solution.  tried powder and gell niether worked. 
3.  used pencil to make hole in soil.
4.  put the clone in the soil and lightly pack soil around it.
5.  place in humidity dome and keep moist
6.  keep at room temperature, probably around 70 degrees
7.  use small floro lights at 24/0
What am I doing wrong?  I use pro mix soil witch I have allways used and it works great.  I have tried using superthrive when I mix my soil.  I use virmiculite and perlite too.  Do you think i need one of those heating pads for the bottom of my tray?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Main..thanks for the thread..I too am gettn frustrated with the art of cloning..and its just that an art...I have tried a few things and have just learned something new that I was doing wrong and thats to be sure the clone is from the soft stem and not the harder ones...I do use a propagation mat...I have a Bubble cloner going Now and its been 2 weeks today...They still have green to them so I will continue with the pataince game...But as for tryn soil I failed 2 times...any way Good Luck 2U my friend


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 9, 2008)

So what is a soft stem?  Ive never heard that mentioned before.  Im putting some serious thought into going hydro but ive spent so much money on my growing in the past year i dont really have the funds to buy a hydro setup


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 9, 2008)

i have never had a problem cloning.
 weather its in a solution, or in a bubble cloner.

 honestly, i think bubble cloner is the best way to go...
 sometimes it only take like 8 days to show roots, sometimes 14 days...but i have about 98%-100% success rate with the bubble cloner.

  also, when u clone...you want 0 light hitting the new forming roots.....so if ur in soil ur ok....but if ur using a bubble device, make sure your roots are pitch black.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 9, 2008)

is the bubbler cloner hydro only?


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 9, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> 6. keep at room temperature, probably around 70 degrees
> 
> I have tried using superthrive when I mix my soil.
> 
> ...


 
Hey maine - cloning is very simple. Since you are unseccessful and unsure about it, I would keep it very simple. Fill a small glass, jar, cup, whatever with water at room temperature. Set that cutting in there after following all the other things you did properly except for the things I quoted from your post. Within 2 weeks, you'll have roots. Make sure the pH of your water is 7'ish. Your water's pH is a common overlooked problem in why things don't work right.

Make sure your water temperature for your cuttings is above 70 degrees. I like 80 to 85 degrees. It sounds like you are really unsure of your water temp and hope/guessing that it's 70. Especially since you think you might need a heating pad.

I don't know too much about superthrive. I think it's some kind of hormone. I have eliminated having to use rooting hormone, or any other hormones in my gardening. I would not use superthrive to do any of my clonings.

Some added soil ingredients cause the soil to lose its ability to hold moisture needed for thirsty cuttings that have no roots. You have to have the right mix, and learn how this stuff roots before trying in soil that you don't know about.

That's why I say to try the water method. It's easy, and you can watch how the roots grow day by day. Here's the link:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21325

BTW, that clone in the pic is still alive today in my Green Giant Grow Journal in my signature. Just updated today with new pics if you want to see her.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> is the bubbler cloner hydro only?


 
No..it can be used for Hydro and soil..I am soil but like I said I failed twice in soil so I am tryn bubbler i found on the DIY forum by massproducer..and with the help of others on here who built them...I am also tryn rockwell to clone..i am using a heat mat and dome with those,,and some clone gel..I will find what works 4Me and run with it..Good luck my friend


----------



## Growdude (Feb 10, 2008)

My advice to all that are having problems cloning is to try this rockwool method it works 100% for me.

Take your cutting from anywhere you want, I like nice meaty clones from tops. Just dont take them from tiny tops with small stems.

Dip in root gel or powder.
Stick it down in a 1x1 rockwool cube, soak cube first, I dont wait 24 hours just wet the cube.

Put cubes in a shallow pan and keep the bottom 1/8 to 1/4 of the cube in water.

Thats it, no dome no misting just keep the cube wet.

If your having trouble cloning please try this method.


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have been trying EVERY kind of cloning thats been posted on here, most of the time i get my roots, but my clones are struggling by then...but wait, i think i've found the best way for me.  growdude is right on the money with his method of the rockwool, it works great AND i think my roots are stronger.  

technaflora thrive alive red mixed with water and rockwool soaked.  i took a purple passion clone, snipped her...cut her at a 45 degrees under water, dipped her in gel, made my hole in the rockwool with a piece of stainless about 1/10 the thickness of the pencel.  put the rockwool in a itty bitty cup...your water on the bottom should be 1/8 inch deep and thats it.  dont give her too much light, that was also one of my probs...also keep your temps closer to 80, they'll love ya for it so much, they'll grow ;-)
    i got roots starting to poke thru a little bit and my girl looks as good as she did the second i took her from her mommy.  hope this helps, and if it does...growdude gets the cookies on this one...:hubba:

EDITED:  ok, i posted the same thing as the g r o w d u d e,,,my only excuse is that i harvested some sweeeet snow covered bud about a week and a half ago and the samples are working great...sneaks up on ya...taps ya on the shoulder....and BAM, kicks your face and crotch at the same time...like a dominatrix working overtime hours baby..yeaaaaa


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 10, 2008)

Just one other note, different strains react differently to cloning, some do it easily, and some it's a marvel of horticulture to get them to root.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2008)

ive tried cloning Ak48, afghani, and papaya.   all died so i dont think its the strain i think its me.  Im going to the grow shop today so im going to try the rockwool method.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> ive tried cloning Ak48, afghani, and papaya. all died so i dont think its the strain i think its me. Im going to the grow shop today so im going to try the rockwool method.


 
I read Growdudes method before and have that setup going now but I also added a humidity dome and heat mat as directed by Hydro...the gel is (clonex)...it will be a week on Monday....My Bubble cloner is still going as well..

I may have passed on some bad info as far as soft stem cutting goes but my friend I got the clones from told me to take the cutting from the softest part of the stem...and not sure if that is correct?  I will let you guys know..those are in Rockwool in the dome 4 about 4 days now...

Main.....Patience is the key from what I have read...and we will get it sooner or later...KeepN it GREEN


----------



## gangalama (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope your luck changes for the better!! I used rockwool for years and still do in the spring because I can get way more done with it. But for my grows now, Nothing produces roots like these foods! http://www.extremegrowing.com/gardens/cloner/index.shtml
 Im sure you could use any different sytem though, theyre all similar. I get roots within a week, This is what happens if i wait 2weeks. Goodluck in the future!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2008)

so if i use the rockwool can i put it in soil after it grows roots?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes I was told just plant the cube and all in the dirt..Good Luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> I hope your luck changes for the better!! I used rockwool for years and still do in the spring because I can get way more done with it. But for my grows now, Nothing produces roots like these foods! http://www.extremegrowing.com/gardens/cloner/index.shtml
> Im sure you could use any different sytem though, theyre all similar. I get roots within a week, This is what happens if i wait 2weeks. Goodluck in the future!!!


 

Thanks Gang...what would this PT cloner cost?  it looks like it does the same as the DIY Bubbler I made...But if these cloneing trys don't work 4Me I will be tryn that next..but would like to know a price and where to buy...your ad does not say..Thanks man


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2008)

I was just doing some shopping on HTG Supply.com and those cloner setups cost over $300!!!!  I thought they would be like thirty dollars.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 10, 2008)

DIY and it will cost around $30 prob...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> DIY and it will cost around $30 prob...


 

Yes I think it was around that 4mine..I built a small one 4my small grow..even tho my screen name says 4u2smoke i do not sell I am personal user...and 4me2smoke was already taken..I do think it will work just takes time...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I was just doing some shopping on HTG Supply.com and those cloner setups cost over $300!!!! I thought they would be like thirty dollars.


 


:holysheep: no way man..I didn't  even spend that on my 2 @ 1000k HD/HPS...But then again my kids say I am cheap!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2008)

I just bought an eight plant hydro set up.  Can I put the clones directly into that?  I think its basically the same thing as your bubbler.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 8, 2008)

yes maine- use netcups or neoprene inserts..


GD i agree. no misting little if any. the more you mist the less likely they will try and form roots to get their needed moisture. no domes!


----------



## thc is good for me (May 9, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> is the bubbler cloner hydro only?


 
I transplant my bubble clones to dirt its all up to you.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 9, 2008)

+100 on the bubbler cloners.  Cheap, easy, and the plants do soooo much better.  Some don't even droop at all.  No leaf cutting necessary, no domes, no gels needed.  Woody stems are better than green, I know there is some disagreement on this but the woody stemmed ones don't even droop out for a while.  They seem to root better as well.  
   A couple things you are missing in the process is
   a) make the final cut underwater, preferable at a 45 _through_  a node (leaving 2+ leaf sets above)
   b) then, take the razor and shave off a bit of stem 'bark' till you see the white inner stem.  Now the greener stems may not have developed this, they may just be light green throughout.  You can also use the tip of the razor and trace cuts along the stem, vertically, a few mm apart.  These mutilations are maybe a half inch long at most.   The marks are where roots will burst forth from.
    Use a razor and clean it first, I think hot water and a bit of soap is fine.

    Another key is that the water needs to be a few degrees above the air temp, so the aquarium heater is a must.  

    And they root like magic!  Keep them in hydro, plant them in soil ~ let them grow a few inches of roots and they should take to soil with barely a hitch.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 9, 2008)

GreenMan74 said:
			
		

> +100 on the bubbler cloners. Cheap, easy, and the plants do soooo much better. Some don't even droop at all. No leaf cutting necessary, no domes, no gels needed. Woody stems are better than green, I know there is some disagreement on this but the woody stemmed ones don't even droop out for a while. They seem to root better as well.
> A couple things you are missing in the process is
> a) make the final cut underwater, preferable at a 45 _through_ a node (leaving 2+ leaf sets above)
> b) then, take the razor and shave off a bit of stem 'bark' till you see the white inner stem. Now the greener stems may not have developed this, they may just be light green throughout. You can also use the tip of the razor and trace cuts along the stem, vertically, a few mm apart. These mutilations are maybe a half inch long at most. The marks are where roots will burst forth from.
> ...


----------



## bud.uncle (May 9, 2008)

I used to grow SOG.

All my cuttings were rooted in pre-warmed jiffy pellets, soaked in seaweed extract. The jiffies prepared the day before, and placed in a heated propagator. 

I switched too rooting gel (clonex) early on while learning to take cuttings, never liked powder much. 

As cuttings were taken I placed them into the jiffies and then straight into the propagator with the lid on. I always rooted cuttings on a 18/6 cycle, using floro lights. Fresh cuttings always started on the night cycle.   

Once rooted I transplanted into 4ltr pots, and as a rule would grow them on in my veg room for 2 weeks, 18hr days before moving into my flowering room.

I personally found that I had better results if the clones were allowed to put in some root growth before moving into flower.


----------

